# YGUY------WE NEED YOU!!



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Hi Steve, action

We need your advice. My sister has the same year and model Avalanche as you do. 2002 4x4 and about a 4 inch lift on it. We took them out trailer shopping today and I had a fair idea of what they can tow but I immediately thought of you and KNEW you would know weight and length dimensions better than anyone for this.

My Bro-in-law wants about a 25' to 26' trailer. What weight can they pull safely. I know you know this inside and out! Thanks in advance!!!

Bob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bob,

I have an 03, which might have chanced the numbers a bit. The one thing I don't have a clue about is the 4" lift and how that would impact towing. No idea if it does or doesn't. As I don't have the 02 numbers what really should be done is to consult the owners manual, as it has all the weight limits of the truck, then to run the truck to a CAT scale, full tank of gas 1 driver only. That would give you a curb weight of the vehicle, with that you can determine the GCWR (gross combined weight rating) which is the maximum weight of the Av, passengers, luggage and trailer). The Max trailer weight, depending on the 02 and the gear ratio will be at least 7,000 (3.73) or 7,900 (4.10) again the owners manual will have the number of the 02's. Or can download the owners from the Av Fan club site, just visit this page here.

The length of the camper they are looking at should be more than fine, as for weight most the 25'-26' trailers should be within their weight limits.

They will need a hitch to march the 4" lowering, I know my Equalizer could go 4" lower and I assume a Reese could as well. With the higher center of gravity with the lift they need to be aware of the stability of the Av, once loaded and with a trailer they maybe more at risk of sway, so a good setup with WDH and a Prodigy is key.

Hope it helps, if you have other questions feel free to ask away.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the reply -- I forwarded the information to my sister and her husband. Maybe they'll be Outbackers soon!!









We turned them on to the open roads forum and encouraged them to read everything possible about RV'ing... so, we'll see.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, I am kind of a gear head and work for GM, so I couldn't help chiming in on this one.

First off, is that lift kit a body lift or a spring lift? A body lift is simply spacers inbetween the body and frame and have virtually zero impact on towing, as the chassis is not "lifted" the center of gravity change is minimal.

A spring lift can be done three ways, either with spacers in between the axle and springs, or with added leaf springs, or with re-arched springs. To simplify, if leafs were added, it will not lower the trailer weight limit, it would increase it. One must remember that the axle is the final determining factor for max load.

As Y-guy has wisely put it, consult your owners manual, they are usually pretty clear on TT weight and capabilities depending on rear axle ring and pinion ratio. Just off the top of my head, the Avalanche is an excellant tow vehicle, if the numbers allow it for your engine and axle ratio, a 25' or 26' ft Liteway Outback is within its limits.

I had a 1979 Chevy 4x4 with 15 inches of spring lift and 40" mudders with 1 ton 4:11 axles , that beast would haul 2 yards of gravel!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmmm, what's a cubic yard of gravel weigh? About 1,700 pounds? Hmmmmm


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Took the gravel with to help the Mudders dig in and if they did not, use the gravel right?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I just looked it up. A yard of gravel is about 2,500. Wow! Pretty heavy stuff.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

sunny I hope we don't need disclaimers , but yours is very nicely said








Keep up the good work Outback Guys action 
Jan


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. I don't think we need them, but I thought it was a polite way of reminding everyone that we are all amateurs and nothing should ever be taken a face value. The ultimate decision is always up to the individual. I make quite a few posts, so I thought it would be seen often and would be a subtle reminder.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I don't think we need them, but I thought it was a polite way of reminding everyone that we are all amateurs and nothing should ever be taken a face value. The ultimate decision is always up to the individual. I make quite a few posts, so I thought it would be seen often and would be a subtle reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might not be a bad idea to have it incorporated into the terms of agreement for joining this web site.
Jan


----------

